# New features of the March 2009 TrueFit.....



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

I am in a waiting game. Baby2 is due in March, sometime mid month probably. I have decided to get a truefit for him as the infant seat we had from DD has been recalled. So, anyone know the new features of this new version? I am debating either getting the current version (they are all clearance priced everywhere) or waiting and playing the game between having his seat at birth or not.

We do have 2 seats, so at no point would either kid be w/o a seat, it is just that baby boy would be in a purple boulevard till I could get his truefit if I decided to wait. Money is not a big issue right now, especially not the $30-40 between full price and sale price.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

.......keep in mind that most newborns are too short for a BLVD. Shoulders must be above lowest strap slot, regardless of weight.

The only thing I know about the new one is the anti-rebound bar is added (the old one doesn't have it).


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

The new True Fit (True fit Premier I believe) will have an anti-rebound foot and I believe a bubble level (with one angle for newborn, one for older babies). I have heard that the harness adjuster will be easier to access rf with the anti-rebound foot.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Anti-rebound foot? Is that what the britax infant seat has, that squared piece that hits the back of the car on the base portion? Are there any sites/ pictures online of what it will look like? The bubble level is a good thing. I have heard a main complaint of the current version is how hard it is to reach the harness adjuster. For someone who keeps their kids RF for longer than the 1 year/ 20 lb limit, that would be a big improvement I think.

Well, I still have to look at our old seat to see if it was included in the recall. It is a snugride from 2006, and they were a bunch recalled, but I am not sure of the exact model numbers included. Need to pull it out and see. I hadn't thought of the shoulder height issue. DD was still on the 2nd slot in her decathlon that just broke (we returned it for the new boulevard)


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought the new True Fits were coming out this month?


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

There are pics of the new True Fit here.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If your snug ride was recalled, you have time to get the retrofit kit if needed. I believe it was just an issue with the base, so you could use it without the base in the meantime if you want to wait for the new TF.

JamieB - I think they got pushed back until march.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

We can do baseless for a bit. i didn't read up too much on why it was being recalled.

Ooh, pretty new prints/ colors. Yea, I guess I am waiting then.....

(stay put baby boy!!)


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 

JamieB - I think they got pushed back until march.


Thank you







Now I need to decide if it is worth waiting for. I'm betting it will take even longer to get them here in Canada.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Okay, I love my TrueFit that I just received in the mail (it's the Casino color scheme which is the gray one and call me boring but gray= my favorite color







) but the new colors are freaking AWESOME. I wish I'd waited till March. But then my kiddo would have been in that dumb Scenara even longer so I guess I'm glad I went ahead.


----------

